# So.. Crypts didn't melt o.o



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

A few weeks ago I got some plants from a friend, among them was some Wendtii brown. I've read a lot about crypts and everything told me to expect them to melt when you first get them. I wasn't sure whether to clip the leaves off (almost all were in perfect condition despite 5 days of travel) or leave them, so I just planted it and just clipped some broken ones. 

I noticed a new leaf growing and the originals never melted  it's growing nicely actually. 

Did I just get lucky or is there an obvious reason why they didn't melt? I live in a totally different area than my friend and I have well water.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I had similar good luck when I bought emersed (out of water) grown crypt winditi and parva, no deaths! Sadly though I recently introduced them to a diseased anubias with rhizome rot and its melting the whole crypt (including body and roots).


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

D: gosh you just have no luck with your Anubias! How are the ones in the EE's tank doing?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Tress said:


> D: gosh you just have no luck with your Anubias! How are the ones in the EE's tank doing?


So far so good!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm glad! They look great!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I just got some a couple of weeks ago, and the old leaves started melting, and I clipped them off. I've started to get new growth, which makes me happy to see that things are working right. If only my Java Fern (tied onto the thermometer) would put off new growth as well.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Java tens and Anubis can take up to a month to adapt to new tank conditions and begin growing again. Look under the old leaves of the Fern, they often will grow plantlets (new babies) on the underside of thier leaves. Leave plantlets attached to thier mother plant, they feed from it and goes likes a fetus through the umbilical cord.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's some pics of it from when I got it to this week.
















I only clipped the broken ones. I'm really pleased with them so far  Mad at where I planted them though, but it would be a pain to move them and disturb my cap.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Very healthy looking roots on the crypts!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, they had lovely roots, I'm sure that helped them adapt so well!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I got crypts from a friend when I set up my tank, and I then transplanted some to my terrarium and they did fine.

I was wondering, what are the tall plants in the back corners? They're very nice.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Hygrophila Angustfolia. Super easy to grow and they are so lovely. I threw a bunch in my unlit (only room light) 20g and they are the only plants that stayed alive lol.


----------

